# Houghton Victo



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 18, 2019)

Well my new restoration project, compete with spiders webs finally arrived. 
When I saw the original images it was all twisted up and in a big mess.
On first viewing of a photo I was sent I thought it was a Thornton Pickard as I could only see the shutter.
I have just discovered that it using fact a Houghton Victo. Made by H.Ltd London.
I am assuming that stands for Houghton Ltd. Just need to date it now.
It needs quite a bit if work, but should be fun!


----------



## IanG (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice find.  I have 2 Victo's, a Quarter plate and Whole plate cameras, some of Houghton's wood and brass cameras  were actually made by W. Butcher & Sons.

Made between 1900 when the range was introduced and up until approx 1920.  Both my Victo's and also my Houghton Duchess are un-badged, the Duchess was missing the Ensign badge which yours  is missing on the  I do have some spare  Ensign badges if you want one  (see here under Houghton).

The Hought cameras are well made and nice to use.  Your lens looks remarkably similar to one of my Thornton Pickard Beck Symmetrical lenses approx 8" FL  It's unclear how many of the pre WWII Ensign lenses were made in Walthamstow and how many were bought in sub contracted.  The Ensign Anastigmat Patent Series VIIn is listed in the Vade Mecum, as SerVIIn but the photos show the full name.

As an aside I've recently seen a top of the range Aldis lens in an identical barrels (and diaphragms) as TTH Cooke lenses, so companies may have been buying some barrels etc fro outside suppliers.

I'll have to collate my Houghton notes as it shows the links between Houghton and Butcher go back before they form a joint company and later amalgamate.

I have  a lot of Houghton/Ensigm.Butcher cameras as well as darkroom equipment including a Houghyton King Enlarger.

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks that’s really useful information. I have a few Houghton Butcher cameras too but nothing like this, so this will be a great addition to my collection. 
I did see notice last night as I was measuring up the bellows to see if the spare set I have fit that I was also missing a brass knob right at the front. Plus there is also a broken piece of brass runner at the back that I will have to look at.
To be honest it’s not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
Your right the lenses do look very similar to the Beck lenses. I have one if those in the post somewhere, hopefully it will arrive soon.


----------

